
Ask HN: Algorithms of decision making? - michaelbrave
Does anyone have a thought process for making a decision that has served them well? A way to choose between options and opportunities?<p>Or really any ideas or concepts that might help in the decision-making process.
======
brudgers
I try not to make 'context free' decisions. What is relevant to one decision
is not necessarily relevant to another and even when two decisions share a
relevant feature, the weight of that feature is probably different.

And I accept that I'm going to make more mistakes (I've already made enough
that perhaps one ought not to use my decision making advice).

Good luck.

~~~
michaelbrave
Thanks I really appreciate you taking the time to answer. It helps.

